# My grow for Spring 2008



## AlienBait (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey all,

It's been a while since I posted one of my grows (except for the "Green Giant" can grow). Since a few members asked me to show them what I've got going on, I figured I would to do so.  

This season I am growing 1 Strawberry Cough (DP Fem), 3 Bubblicious (Nirvana), and 3 Misty (Mandala). I started 3 each of the Bubblicious and Misty because I wanted to make sure I got at least one female. I was also hoping to get a couple of males so I could do some breeding. Unfortunately, I got all females.  

I really just wanted to grow out one of each strain because I don't have that much room in my flowering closet, but I just couldn't bring myself to kill any of the ladies. So now my closet is too full and I may not get the optimal results I would like, but I will keep it going and see what happens.

Today is the end of week 3 flowering.
Light = 400 Watt HPS (enhanced)


Medium = HydroStrawberry Cough is in my home made "Aqua Farm."
The Misy and Bubblicious plants are in 2-liter soda bottles with 50/50 perlite/vermiculite.

​Nutes = Vita Grow (Chemical, non-organic)
Closet Space = 2.5 ft x 3 ft
Vents to attic

Here are the pics:

The canopy:







A bud from the Strawberry Cough:






A bud from Misty:






A bud from Bubblicious:






A view of the closet.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 13, 2008)

i understand, im a little crowded myself. very healthy looking, great choice of strains.


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks.  I'm going for "candy" this time around.  The last time I grew the Bubblicious I did not get the cotton candy flavored pheno.  Still a good smoke, but I really wanted that sweet taste.

My last SC was really good.  When it was first dried, it tasted like pepper, but after 2 months of curing, it now has a very nice fruity flavor.  I'm hoping to get that this time around also.

As to the Misty, I've never grown it before.  The discription says it should taste like candy.  

Here's to hoping...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 16, 2008)

wow!



GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 16, 2008)

the girls r look'n great, man :aok:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 16, 2008)

So basically, you've got a bunch of different strains in the one container? Your grow is looking extremely nice! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 16, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> So basically, you've got a bunch of different strains in the one container?


 
Each plant is in its own pot.  The Misty and Bubblicious are in 2-liter soda bottles which are sitting in a bucket on top of a plastic tote behind the Strawberry Cough which is in my home-made "Aqua-Farm" type bucket system.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 16, 2008)

Got some Misty beans myself. Will be watching. Good luck (not that you need it)  

Peace RBH


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Unfortunately, I have some bad news. I was inspecting my plants last night and this is what I saw peeking out of the beautiful buds on one of my *Misty* girls  :






It looks like it already released some pollen onto that girl:holysheep: , but not much (I hope). I sprayed down that plant with "Reverse" in an effort to stop any more bananas from forming. I am hoping none of my other plants got "infected."
__________________


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww!! Thats too bad about the hermie. I hope the rest of your ladies aren't affected by this. That's a great pic, by the way. I wish I could get my camera to zoom like that. Well I wish you the best of luck with your ladies. Keep us posted on them. Take care and be safe. Happy 420!


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 28, 2008)

Time for an update. We just finished week 5 of flowering and the closet smells fantastic. It really has a fruity/candy smell to it. Very sweet.

Since spraying with Reverse, I haven't found any more bananas, but as we all know, those things like to hide. Hopefully that problem is taken care of.

Another problem I am having is that the plants in the 2-liter bottles are all using the same reservoir. It seems the Misty needs more nutes than the Bubblicious. That's why I've got so much yellowing on the Misty plants. If I add extra Nitrogen for the Misty, the BBL burns and when I decrease the Nitrogen to satisfy the BBL, the Misty yellows..... :hairpull: . 

Lesson learned: Don't use the same reservoir for different strains! :angrywife: 

The Strawberry Cough is doing wonderfully. Since it DOES have its own reservoir, I can control the nute intake very precisely.

Anyway, here are the pictures. Sorry they are not that good, but it seems I'm still having problems with my camera. Maybe it is just time to get a new one.

Bubblicious:






Misty:






Canopy:






Closet:


----------



## headband (Apr 28, 2008)

damn dawg, u got some sexy ladies in there! DAMN


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Apr 28, 2008)

So is it a drip, aeroponic, dwc, ebb/flo system??


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 28, 2008)

looks fantastic, Alien


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 28, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> So is it a drip, aeroponic, dwc, ebb/flo system??


 
The plants in the 2-liter bottles are growing in a 50/50 mix of perlite/vermiculite and sitting in an Ebb and Flow system, and the Strawberry Cough is growing in a home-made AquaFarm/WaterFarm type system with Lava Rocks as the grow medium.

The Ebb and Flow is just a small plastic storage bucket sitting on top of another larger tub.  The one on the bottom is the reservoir and every 4 hours a fountain pump moves the nutrient solution from the reservoir into the upper bucket for 15 minutes.  After that time, the nutrient solution just drains back down to the reservoir.

Other one is just like an Aquafarm or Waterfarm.  The only difference is that I use a fountain pump to bring the nutrient solution to the top instead of an air pump.  That one runs for 15 minutes every hour.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 28, 2008)

The ladies are gorgeous. Nice work my friend. Going to be a great harvest, it looks like. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## grasshopper (May 16, 2008)

Alienbait I was just wondering do you have any ventilation set up. Or do you not need it due to the vent on the floor I noticed providing fresh air. I am about to start my first indoor grow and I am going to run an ac vent into there and hope I dont need ventilation. I will only be using 1 400watt hps. Do they throw alot of heat? Or do you think an ac vent will be enough thankz.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jun 14, 2008)

??


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jun 15, 2008)

Beautiful girls ya got there, great job!


----------

